# Jubliee Diver



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Picked up this on ebay for a few quid, the pics were really crap but I took a chance..Cosmeticly its in great condition, but the bad news is its not working







( I knew that when I bid)

The hair spring is bust, Ill try to get it repairedbut if its fubared then no probs as it was so cheap, the movement is 17j with 29c UT marks, any ideas? its not the Unitas mark with the t in the u but just writen UT..

Its 40mm


















Movement


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jason this is probably not of any use but Roy has a Jubilee watch in his vintage section it has a Japanese 17 Jewel auto movement,

maybe your diver has a Japanese movement as well







.....

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/J_K.html


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

S'nice - part Seiko - part Explorer.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Mac


----------

